# SPN Is Undergoing Some Cosmatic Changes



## Neutral Singh (Dec 13, 2004)

Dear Members

SPN website will be slowly and steadily undergoing some major cosmetic changes in the coming days. Kindly bear with us if you experience / notice some diffculty while navigating the network. Thank You.

Please give your valuable feedback about the new outlook and also the changes you liked or did not like and the changes you would like see... 

*Remember: Your feedback is really important to SPN Staff Members !!!*

Have fun & Enjoy Life !!!

Aman Singh


----------



## Eclectic (Dec 13, 2004)

I hope no one minds me commenting, but I'd like to say, so far lookin' good! The top looks good so far. Would anyone mind giving insight as to any more new changes?


----------



## Neutral Singh (Dec 13, 2004)

> I hope no one minds me commenting



Hey dear eclectic, you break my heart. Why are you so hesitant? Please feel free to express anything that you have in mind... 

Regards


----------



## Eclectic (Dec 15, 2004)

How come we don't have our country flags anymore? I thought that was neat.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah !! i would restore that thing only after a feedback from all members... dont you think that profile section was getting a bit toooooooooooo lengthy considering some posts are one liners and profile pictures like mine create huge empty spaces.... hey dont ask me to remove my avatar !!

What do you all think ? Should we restore country flags ?


----------



## Eclectic (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't you get annoyed when you do things for people, ask for feedback and never get it? :down:


----------



## etinder (Dec 16, 2004)

dont worry eclectic thats y he is admin, its such a thankless job

aman veer i m with u all thru


----------



## Neutral Singh (Dec 16, 2004)

lol at eclectic's remark !! Silence is a Virtue  !!


----------



## Arvind (Dec 17, 2004)

Eclectic said:
			
		

> How come we don't have our country flags anymore? I thought that was neat.


 
:advocate: O yea, I also miss those. :hmm:


----------



## Amarpal (Dec 21, 2004)

Dear Administrator,

Earlier, from the opening page of this web site it was possible to know the sections and subsections that exist. Now it is not so ease to reach where one wants to go.

With love and respect for all

Amarpal


----------



## Neutral Singh (Dec 21, 2004)

Sir, the main objective of changes in the main home page was to make it dynamic with latest news and threads. Once we click the "Community" Button on the top of this screen we reach the same forum view as it was earlier.

Thanks a lot for the feedback... i will definately keep your concern in my mind.

Best Regards


----------



## drkhalsa (Dec 21, 2004)

Dear Aman ji 

Just to give you feedback .Really good job done , now site looks more dynamic and alive as the opening page change regularly also for first time visitor it will be more attractive.I am really happy with the changes:ice:


----------



## Eclectic (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't know if this is what Amarpal was talking about, but is it possible to have a forum jump feature on here? Where we could quckly jump from one forum to another without having to go to the main page all the time?


----------



## Neutral Singh (Dec 21, 2004)

i think Amarpal ji was asking about the navigation menu which had a shortcut to each forum... i am in the process of recreating that thing on the main page... in the meanwhile forum jump menu is enabled !! i hope its useful


----------



## Amarpal (Dec 23, 2004)

Thank you Aman Singh Ji, Thank you Eclectic Ji,With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------



## Eclectic (Dec 23, 2004)

YAY!!!

 Now I have a question about the input fields when we post...is this flash or something?


----------



## Neutral Singh (Dec 23, 2004)

well, this is a vBulletin's trade secret... i think it must be in javascript... but its really beautiful !!


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jan 4, 2005)

Made some more changes in the forum outlook... comments please !! Thanks.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jan 8, 2005)

Forum Navigation Menu has been restored at SPN homepage... i hope this helps to improve forum navigation.

Enjoy !!


----------

